# Seeing allot of deer movement



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We have seen allot of deer movement the past few days, more than usual due to three things:
1. pressure
2. harvest
3.moon phases 
the I am planning on hunting again on the 14 and the 17th. These were unreal days last month because of the moon phases and I am anticipating that they will again be quite busy.

Starting to really see some territorial rubs and very few scrapes. Another good cold snap and things will heat up.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't wait to get out this weekend. The owner of the land I hunt on said he saw a couple bucks fighting out by my stand. Hopefully the corn thats about a quarter mile away from the stand is off soon, should get some more deer moving around there. It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I heard sombody was chopping some wood and cut your tree down shooter.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

that was ok, i built a better stand with the wood he cut up.


----------

